# American Kenpo Senior Council



## bzarnett (Oct 21, 2004)

Is the American Kenpo Senior Council still active and working towards its original mission? I always thought it was a great idea.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Oct 25, 2004)

That is a very good question.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Oct 25, 2004)

Try this link here, it looks as if they are still active.



http://www.aksc.org/


*opps Double Post, Sorry!


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 26, 2004)

The last updates to the website was back in 2002. I think it the Council is inactive at least by looking at the website it appears that way. Bob White or Dennis could shed light on this since they are listed as members of the Council and are MT Members.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Oct 26, 2004)

The fine print at the bottom of the HomePage said 2003, but that still is a year....hm


----------



## bzarnett (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm going to hunt this down more today and post my findings!


Cheers,
Bryan


----------



## Bob White (Oct 26, 2004)

The American Kenpo Senior Council is still alive, however we are not accepting new members at this time. We do not feel comfortable having people pay dues when we are not providing  a service. The original idea of the Council is a good one but it has not slowed down the self promotions and the idea that one man can fill SGM Ed Parker`s shoes.
Brian Duffy, Dennis Conatser, Sigung Steve LaBounty, John Sepulveda, Frank Trejo, Pat Salantri, Sergio Correa, and many of my Black Belts are members.
New news will be posted when changes are made. Leadership is being in service and at this time the services have not been defined.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 26, 2004)

Thank you for filling us in sir.

 -Michael


----------

